# Floppy ears when tired???



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How many of your Chi's ears flop when they are only tired, but otherwise stand erect. WIllows do that, and I was wondering if that happens to many others. She looks sooo cute first thing in the AM when she wakes up rofl!!! But once she gets her energy they are perky just like she is 

Lori


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

ItZy is the same way. They are standing up all day now except first thing in the a.m. or after a nap. It is darling! Willow must look adorable floppy eared! Well, of course she and Ivy are adorable no matter what!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

How cute!! :love5: Sorry..neither of my girls ever let their ears flop.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

I think it is so cute awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I call it the Floppies, LOL! and Yoshis does this evertime he naps...I think it is the cutest thing he does;-)


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella's one ear or both ears will flop down when she is tired and she is 2 years old. She looks forever a puppy when her ears flop down. 

Bella is tired and ready for a nap...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well.........I guess it's not uncommon then. And yep, it makes it easy for me to tell when Willow is tired. Those ears never lie lol!!! Ivy's ears have NEVER flopped.

Lori

Lori


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Nope none of my Babies ears flop. My last litter of girls, one of the short hairs. Her ears curles backward at the tips, my friends said she had lil vulcan ears. The person her bought her thought that was the funniest thing ever.


----------

